# Download Windows 7 RC NOW



## Krazy Bluez (May 5, 2009)

Finally, finally Microsoft has released the much awaited *Windows 7 RC* to public. No download limit, no speed limit, so download whenever and wherever you want.
 Just goto following link and start downloading Windows 7 RC:


> *Download Windows 7 RC Build 7100*
> *Alternate Link*


The download is available in *ISO format*, so you'll need to burn the image.
 Windows 7 RC will expire on *March 1, 2010*. At this time the system will reboot every two hours. The license of windows 7 RC will expire *June 1, 2010*.
 You can either upgrade from a Windows Vista system, or do a custom (clean) installation of Windows 7 RC. *Windows 7 Beta users will need to do a custom (clean) installation*. Windows XP users will also need to do a custom (clean) installation.

*Coming straight from the download page, here are Microsoft's notes for the release candidate:*

*You don't need to rush to get the RC.* The RC will be available at least through July 2009 and we're not limiting the number of product keys, so you have plenty of time.

*Watch the calendar.* The RC will expire on June 1, 2010. Starting on March 1, 2010, your PC will begin shutting down every two hours. Windows will notify you two weeks before the bi-hourly shutdowns start. To avoid interruption, you'll need to install a non-expired version of Windows before March 1, 2010. You'll also need to install the programs and data that you want to use. (Learn more about installing Windows.)

*Protect your PC and data.* Be sure to back up your data and please don't test the RC on your primary home or business PC.

*Tech details/updates:* Before installing the RC, please read the Release Notes and Things to Know for important information about the release.Keep up with the news. You can keep up with general technical information and news by following the team blog. And, you can get non-technical news, tips, and offers by subscribing to the monthly Exploring Windows newsletter.

*Keep your PC updated:* Be sure to turn on automatic updates in Windows Update in case we publish updates for the RC.

*Installation:* You can install the Windows 7 RC on a PC running Windows Vista without backing up the PC—but we encourage you to make a backup for safe keeping. If you're running Windows XP or the Windows 7 Beta, you'll need to backup your data, then do a clean installation of the RC, then reinstall your applications and restore your data. If you need to do a backup, please see How to back up your PC for more details and a suggestion for how to backup a PC running Windows 7 Beta or Windows Vista


----------



## toofan (May 5, 2009)

Thanks.
Why not digit provide it with next Months jumbo edition. 
Who says no download limit and no speed limit.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2009)

download done in the morning. waiting to go home to try it out


----------



## hot zubs (May 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> download done in the morning. waiting to go home to try it out



hope u wil wright a good review about it soon...

keeping ma fingers crossed...


----------



## ishanjain (May 5, 2009)

I started downloading it within a minute it was released...... Its only 25% till now.... 
I am really missing a high speed internet here....

@hot zubs
Believe me, you dont have to cross your fingers.... Windows 7 will stand to our expectations.... I already tried out the beta and it was awesome....


----------



## hot zubs (May 5, 2009)

i too hav tried d beta version dude...
but expecting something more from RC...


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2009)

> At this time the system will reboot every two hours.



WTF!..Is this really true?
Then i Am not trying it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> WTF!..Is this really true?
> Then i Am not trying it



Dude!!



> Starting on March 1, 2010, your PC will begin shutting down every two hours.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2009)

thnks for clearingthat..

i was about to reply as same as gary4gar...

guys is it really worth.. ??


have anyone upgraded from vista ? 


i am on dell 1530 laptop..

my vista is really starting to show signs of slowness , hangin.. symptoms of " years of usage " ....


advice me for the best thing to do..

i have old windows 7 ( beta ) , is this ok or should i have to download a fresh RC ?

how big is RC ?


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Hiiiiii from Windows 7 RC

Damn, it is breathtakingly crisp and clear.

i would say, even win 7 beta is nothing before the clarity of windows 7 RC.

GO MICROSOFT!!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

My Windows 7 desktop:

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4213/win7rc1.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/6138/win7rcrating.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

update: for win7 beta, I had to install drivers for TV tuner card and this time, All the devices are detected and up and ready for use.


----------



## cvvikram (May 6, 2009)

Wow you a got very good desktop there. I think this OS will be potluck for Microsoft in the coming days.

How much space it has taken in your HDD? Did you tried the XP compatibility mode provided?


----------



## als2 (May 6, 2009)

to my surprise it is performing better than xp 
will definitely get the final release


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 6, 2009)

Damm i have started it last night and my 2 Mbps line is downloading it @50Kbps max.
I don't know there server it too slow..
as my other downloads go across 100Kbps!!


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 6, 2009)

Damm i have started it last night and my 2 Mbps line is downloading it @50Kbps max.
I don't know there server it too slow..
as my other downloads go across 100Kbps!!


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

I gave 30Gb for C: and it's 10Gb full right now.

size of "Windows" folder is around 7.4Gb.

Haven't tried XP compatibility mode yet. Will try tonight and let you know.

Overall, it is lot more polished and smother, got higher rating for hardware than that in beta. better driver support, mediacenter is stunning.

I am definitely going to buy the retail version on first day of release.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2009)

guys anyone help me ??


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1105770&postcount=9


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

naveen,

It's totally worthy to upgrade from Vista. But remember. you can only use this till March and after that you need to do a full reinstall of the operating system (after buying retail version).

Or you can wait till October and buy the retail version.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2009)

1 year time na.. 
its enough..

nothing important i hve though..

my os is now really in a state is breaking down into pieces..

last few days the system is eratic..

ok could i upgrade from my current vista straightly ?

how big is W7 ?

and will all my documents be retained ?

how about software compatibility ?


and one more question guys .. i have 64 bit compatible cpu , shall i go for 64 bit ?


anyone had expirience on 64 bit ?

can i upgrade from 32 vista to 64 W7 ?


----------



## pulkit_aga (May 6, 2009)

some bad news again for windows 7 as some intel chips dont support windows 7 xp mode.
this is the second major problem after the vbootkit 2.0 hacking of win7

as stated
small brouhaha is erupting over Windows 7 and Intel processors. The hubbub is centered on which Intel processors will not support "XP mode" in Windows 7 and, by extension, which PCs will not support XP mode. Retail laptops may be one of the most prominent segments affected.
ntel mobile processors may be the most problematic in supporting XP mode; not because of the raw numbers--most newer Intel mobile processors do, in fact, support Intel Virtualization Technology--but a disproportionate number of those that do not have VT (and therefore don't support XP mode) are laptops sold at retail. (And, undoubtedly, some small businesses purchase laptops at retail.)

In the Core 2 mobile camp, the P7350/7450, the T5200/5250/5270/5300/5450/5470 series, and the T6400/6570 do not support VT, according to Bott's blog. And this can be confirmed on Intel's Web site. 

details can be read here
*news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10234073-64.html

i guess problem never stop in windows and never will


----------



## toofan (May 10, 2009)

Whats the size of the file needed to be downloaded.


----------



## Bandu (May 10, 2009)

2.36 GB.

Downloaded it today. Going to try it sometime next weekend on an older laptop.


----------



## go4saket (May 13, 2009)

Is it possible to have dual OS with both Win XP & Win 7 RC. If yes, whats the procedure to install.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Desibond, please review Windows 7. Fast. Should I ditch Windows XP and go to Windows 7 ? Is it worth it ? Will I get the speed boost on my rig ?

And most importantly, HOW GOOD IS XP MODE ? I trust it can run all old apps well ?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Desibond, please review Windows 7. Fast. Should I ditch Windows XP and go to Windows 7 ? Is it worth it ? Will I get the speed boost on my rig ?
> 
> And most importantly, HOW GOOD IS XP MODE ? I trust it can run all old apps well ?


Whatever it may be, Windows XP is surely faster than Windows 7...It's just that Windows 7 is way faster than Windows Vista.

I installed Windows 7 and used it only for 30 minutes just to get the feel of it and then removed it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 13, 2009)

What about the drivers , shall i install the XP drivers in to windows 7 ???


----------



## sakumar79 (May 13, 2009)

@go4saket, just install Win7 on a separate partition...

Arun


----------



## Ecko (May 13, 2009)

guys is it really worth.. ??
*Ya it is*
 have anyone upgraded from vista ? 
i upgraded my frnds lappy,he says that he really feals improvement in speed (with aero)

 advice me for the best thing to do..

i have old windows 7 ( beta ) , is this ok or should i have to download a fresh RC ?
*recon u 2 download fresh RC*

 how big is RC 
Chec it now


----------



## Ecko (May 13, 2009)

Guyz who all are wishing 2 leave XP i'll say this is the right time
Win 7 is great at performance compared with Vista but still say XP boots faster  (whatever the benchmarks may be)
Although keeping in mind the trend ill recon u 2 shift to Win 7 for now(atleast install it)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Here's the direct link; just paste it into your download manager and download it at your own convenience:

*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_en_dvd.iso

Thanks to techno_funky for this!


----------



## vivekkanu (May 14, 2009)

_i dont hav dvd burner.. so can i download the image and then extract and install..??_


----------



## x3060 (May 15, 2009)

please provide a direct 64 bit link for me....


----------



## mad1231moody (May 15, 2009)

Check out this link. It should work with Flash get.


----------



## gkb375 (May 15, 2009)

I am Gopal. New here. I have ASUS k6 motherboard, AMD 2400+ processor, 1.25 GB Ram.
Can I install, if installed where found drivers. Other software like Adobe Photoshop CS4, Corel draw X4 can I install???
Please help me friends.


----------



## x3060 (May 15, 2009)

you can install... drivers can be got from ati.com, nvidia.com...google search will get you your s/w.
and everything will work with win7.


----------



## vivekkanu (May 16, 2009)

windows 7 is worth trying..!! much improvement over vista..!! 

time to say bye to vista..!! today morning only i completed the download.. installed.. took abt 30 min... the boot screen is quite impressive...

waitin for the final release..!!


----------



## Ponmayilal (May 18, 2009)

Two screenshots from Windows 7 RC Mediacenter.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38214_lopme/wmc11.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/38216_rnifd/wmc14.jpg

Browse the folder for more.


----------



## Bandu (May 18, 2009)

Couldn't install it on my older laptop (HP nc4000) - Intel Pentium M 1.5GHz, 1Gig of RAM, brand new Samsung 5400 RPM HDD.

First tried to install by booting off the DVD ROM drive with the Windows 7 DVD (BTW, I had burnt it at 16x). Does not go any further than the Windows flashing logo. Keeps flashing for hours together. Then installed XP and tried to run the setup from within XP. This time it got as far as "Extracting 98%". Waited 4 hours, but no progress.

Finally, back to XP again.


----------



## Ecko (May 19, 2009)

Serial:
32-bit:
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
CRJ8X-Q3D3G-V6T98-HMX62-2W3KX

64-bit:
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
XGD8W-B6WBM-8FDJ2-R43TQ-XP3KM

And more:
MM7DF-G8XWM-J2VRG-4M3C4-GR27X
KGMPT-GQ6XF-DM3VM-HW6PR-DX9G8
MVBCQ-B3VPW-CT369-VM9TB-YFGBP
KBHBX-GP9P3-KH4H4-HKJP4-9VYKQ
BCGX7-P3XWP-PPPCV-Q2H7C-FCGFR
RGQ3V-MCMTC-6HP8R-98CDK-VP3FM
Q3VMJ-TMJ3M-99RF9-CVPJ3-Q7VF3
6JQ32-Y9CGY-3Y986-HDQKT-BPFPG
P72QK-2Y3B8-YDHDV-29DQB-QKWWM
6F4BB-YCB3T-WK763-3P6YJ-BVH24
9JBBV-7Q7P7-CTDB7-KYBKG-X8HHC
C43GM-DWWV8-V6MGY-G834Y-Y8QH3
GPRG6-H3WBB-WJK6G-XX2C7-QGWQ9
MT39G-9HYXX-J3V3Q-RPXJB-RQ6D7
MVYTY-QP8R7-6G6WG-87MGT-CRH2P


NOTE: You can directly download from those URL, but you'll need to paste it into your browser's address bar.

Home page - *www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

Download Instruction:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

Download English 32 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_en_dvd.iso

Download English 64 bit::
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_en_dvd.iso

Download German 32 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._de-de_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_de_dvd.iso

Download German 64 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...de-de_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_de_dvd.iso

Download Spanish 32 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._es-es_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_es_dvd.iso

Download Spanish 64 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...es-es_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_es_dvd.iso

Download French 32 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._fr-fr_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_fr_dvd.iso

Download French 64 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...fr-fr_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_fr_dvd.iso

Download Japanese 32 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down..._ja-jp_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_ja_dvd.iso

Download Japanese 64 bit:
*wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...ja-jp_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_ja_dvd.iso


----------



## axxo (May 19, 2009)

Couple of days back installed 64 bit Win 7 RC and  reinstalled xp on the same day itself replacing win 7. Reason - Hardware compatibitity, TV & sound card refused to work. However working with the os was an awesome experience I'd say, lot of improvement over vista.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

@axxo, can you give more detail on your hardware, TV and sound card make and model number.


----------



## rosemolr (May 19, 2009)

i had tried it..but the link is not supporting with IDM or any kind of download manager..so what to do..?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I downloaded the 32-bit ISO using FlashGet a few days ago. It should work.


----------



## x3060 (May 19, 2009)

completed downloading on flashget today..started yest. , working fine ...


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

whats the differece from 7077 to 7100 ??


----------



## axxo (May 21, 2009)

^ 23


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2009)

One thing that I feel that is bad in win7 is video conversion. In my PC, video conversion in XP is 3x faster than that in win7. And also, most of the download managers are unable to download the actual file when I try to use rapidshare links. They just download 13.5KB.


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

axxo said:


> ^ 23


 haha.. I meant the real difference, I already got the 7077 x64 installed..  I dont want to download RC now then again download some other version. so I better shift to some new build later. 



desiibond said:


> One thing that I feel that is bad in win7 is video conversion. In my PC, video conversion in XP is 3x faster than that in win7. And also, most of the download managers are unable to download the actual file when I try to use rapidshare links. They just download 13.5KB.


 ya that is true.. even the virtuallisation is slow/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2009)

Just installed the RC. Let's see how this baby is!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 23, 2009)

RC 64-bit not installing on my PC. Bummer. Filed a help request here
*social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itproinstall/thread/ac53f709-a352-4d54-81a6-d498ac97ec3a


----------



## NucleusKore (May 23, 2009)

^^Any ideas ppl??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

Try burning the ISO at a lower speed, such as 4x.


----------



## x3060 (May 23, 2009)

yeah...try burning it in 4x.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 23, 2009)

I only write DVDs at 4x


----------



## axxo (May 23, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> I only write DVDs at 4x


 
give a run to install on virtualbox just by mounting the downloaded image and not burning to ensure the file is perfect


----------



## NucleusKore (May 23, 2009)

I wrote a fresh DVD at 2.4x and installed it successfully.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ Congrats!


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2009)

Daemon tools doesnt work .. any alternative people?

and

how many of you are trying x64 edition?


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2009)

Daemon tools doesnt work .. any alternative people?

and

how many of you are trying x64 edition?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 24, 2009)

I sooo wanted to try this, but I don't have enough disk space atm.


----------



## chesss (May 24, 2009)

^^ on the bay of pirates search for windows 7 lite ( a 1.1gb vlited version , takes only 3.3gb after installation)


> Daemon tools doesnt work .. any alternative people?


 magicdisc


----------



## x3060 (May 25, 2009)

new version of daemon tools work...


----------



## axxo (May 25, 2009)

^yes its working here to...Now I have a dual boot xp & win 7 on their own primary partition and hide each other partitons whey they are invoked from xosl.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 25, 2009)

For some reason, latest version of Daemon Tools also was giving me repeated restarts... Latest version of Alcohol 52% however worked...

Arun


----------



## rollcage (May 25, 2009)

update: Virtual Clone Drive is working fine on Win7 x64

download here - > *www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html


----------



## shyamno (May 25, 2009)

can the iso be mounted and installed from within WinXP on a empty partition ??

Can I access all my drives after booting in either OS (XP and Win7) ??


----------



## NucleusKore (May 26, 2009)

It detected/downloaded RNDIS drivers my HTC Touch very nicely. I did not have to use the CD that came with the phone.


----------



## rollcage (May 26, 2009)

^ yes the driver support has been the best feature of windows 7 till now. its very unlike M$ .. isnt it. all the drivers automatically installed i havent used my driver cd.. except for the sound card utility to anable sound at both front and back.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2009)

I'm using it as my primary OS and I haven't felt the need to go back to XP.


----------



## dreams (Jun 1, 2009)

have tested the beta, my lappy was occasionally getting hanged, but i would say the interface is pretty awesome than vista..now d/l the RC with 300KBps speed, gonna install it in my pretty old desktop..keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 1, 2009)

shyamno said:


> *can the iso be mounted and installed from within WinXP on a empty partition* ??
> 
> Can I access all my drives after booting in either OS (XP and Win7) ??



Ya I want to know that too!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 5, 2009)

download link is not working any alternate way to download the rc1.


----------



## abhadi (Jun 9, 2009)

hey guys...
   Windows 7 RC 2 build 7201 has been leaked out.....


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 5, 2009)

nice window


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

@abhadi, stick to official releases. you never know what is hidden in those leaked builds.


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2009)

I am trying to play Urban Terror 4.1 in Window 7 RC but its giving some error like open Gl missing or something like that. Any solution.


----------

